# Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf??



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone-
We are looking at purchasing this *hopefully* Nigerian Dwarf Buck. His previous owner says she bought him as a Nigerian, and was supposed to get his papers but could never get ahold of his original owner. What do you think?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks nigerian. Both nigerians and pygmies come in that color. He looks dairy to me, though there could be a bit of pygmy in him...can't be sure. But I would assume he's nigerian looking at him and hearing what the previous owner said.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Couldn't they look him up by his tatoo? Just a thought if you need him to be papered.


----------

